# 04 suspension issue, please help!



## pontiacfreak142 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ive kinda noticed a little clunk every now and then since i bought the car about 3 months ago. It would really only do it if i was on the brakes and turning kind of sharp. Since then i started noticing a chingy sound that has gotten worse and worse. Sounds like a loose washer. Cant determine where its coming from. Are these related? What could it/they be?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check your front radius rod bushing


----------



## pontiacfreak142 (Oct 18, 2014)

svede1212 said:


> Check your front radius rod bushing


How do i tell if its broke?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Have someone stand outside the car in a parking lot looking at the front wheel. Do a slow drive about 20-25 MPH and slam on the brakes. If the wheel goes backwards in relation to the fender opening you have bad front RR bushing. Check both sides. It is very common to have those leak (they are fluid filled) and replacing them with poly is one of the first things that should be modded.


----------

